# Which do you prefer?



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Answer a question, post a question. Be honest

Mac n' cheese - stove top or baked?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

When I make it I will do the stove top just for speed and convenience. But I do prefer baked pasta in general.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Baked for scratch made.

Stovetop for box.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Baked from scratch, but I have a weakness for Velveta shells and macaroni every once in a while.....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for answering, but you're also supposed to pose an "or" question after you answer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While I will preface my answer with a "it depends" as I like both, if push comes to shove I have to say that I prefer baked mac & cheese.

So the next question:

Potato Chips; plain or flavored?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Flavored. (onion n garlic. Yumm)

Non stick pans, or Stainless Steel?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Depends in what I'm cooking, but usually stainless. 

Brisket or pulled pork?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

Pulled pork with Eastern North Carolina sauce.

dinner rolls or biscuits?


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Scott Livesey said:


> Pulled pork with Eastern North Carolina sauce.
> 
> dinner rolls or biscuits?


Definitely biscuits, especially if the dinner rolls are squishy sponges.

Flavored coffee or not?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> Definitely biscuits, especially if the dinner rolls are squishy sponges.
> 
> Flavored coffee or not?


Not. Definitely not.

Boston baked beans or British baked beans.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

And then we have : Soup or Salad ?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Soup. 

Milk in tea? Or absolutely no way


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

MillionsKnives said:


> Soup.
> 
> Milk in tea? Or absolutely no way


No way, with 2 exceptions-Indian style Chai and Vietnamese Iced Tea.

Okay, here's a tough choice for all you carnivores out there-steak or bacon.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Beef over pork every time.

Cornstarch or flour? (including roux)


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Flour for sure. Unless cornstarch should be used lol

Lemon bar or brownie


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> Thanks for answering, but you're also supposed to pose an "or" question after you answer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


"Baked from scratch, but I have a weakness for Velveta shells and macaroni every once in a while....."

Ok then......Store bought "gummy bread" or home made???


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Baked, layer pasta cheese pour in bechamel  sauce with a little grated onion bake and let rest until it can cut for portions.  Pete, steak wrapped in bacon.  Ice cream vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Chili: Beans or no beans


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

MaryB said:


> Chili: Beans or no beans


No beans (but beans on the side is okay)

Pizza: thin crust or thick crust?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

BrianShaw said:


> No beans (but beans on the side is okay)
> 
> Pizza: thin crust or thick crust?


Thin. I used to prefer thick when I was younger though.

Cheese: with or without bread?


----------



## wens (Feb 9, 2014)

French Fries said:


> Thin. I used to prefer thick when I was younger though.
> 
> Cheese: with or without bread?


Without. Crackers, maybe. Charcuterie selection on the side definitely.

Sambal oelek or gochuchang?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Sambal oelek.
I think sambal badjak is even nicer....

Coffee or tea?


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Definitely coffee. With a touch of cream if I'm feeling especially decadent.

Grits or polenta?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

laurenlulu said:


> Flour for sure. Unless cornstarch should be used lol
> 
> Lemon bar or brownie


Lemon bar.

Iced tea...sweet or no sweet.


----------



## wens (Feb 9, 2014)

butzy said:


> Sambal oelek.
> I think sambal badjak is even nicer....
> 
> Coffee or tea?


I leanred something new! Going to have to check this out, thanks.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

sweet tea unless it makes your teeth hurt

grits

white wine or red wine?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

to keep on going on or not ?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I made pulled venison Saturday and Thai Larb Gai yesterday.  Red wine, or cold beer.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> Red wine, or cold beer.


Cold wine for sure!

Pasta: Long noodles or short?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont like tomatoes and i am lactose intolerant. My sauce is pesto so I say short pasta!

Fresh pressed corn tortillas or flour and lard tortillas?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> Cold wine for sure!
> 
> Pasta: Long noodles or short?


Short

Martini: shaken or stirred.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

MillionsKnives said:


> I dont like tomatoes and i am lactose intolerant. My sauce is pesto so I say short pasta!
> 
> Fresh pressed corn tortillas or flour and lard tortillas?


Ooops. I didn't see the last one.

Corn.

Martini (compound question): gin or vodka; shaken or stirred.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Vodka...shaken

a drop of vermouth or wave over the shaker


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Tito's hand made Vodka neat thank you.

Fries, or Frites?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Cooking technique: braising or grilling?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess it would depend on the cut of meat but....

Braise...hands down.

Margarita rim... salt or no salt


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

No salt please -

Fries, or Frites depends on size and technique I think.

Ketchup, or Mayo?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I see we keep on going.

Silly or not ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

AM  or PM ?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ketchup, I hate mayo (and I actually don't really like ketchup either)

Silly definitely

PM, I definitely dislike early mornings


Hard boiled egg or soft?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

butzy said:


> Hard boiled egg or soft?


Soft boiled! Hard boiled eggs make sad, I need #yolkporn

Chicken: Light or dark meat?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Formal sit-down dinner or self-serve buffet


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Dark.

White or brown rice?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Coke or Pepsi ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bridal dress, white or not ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cake or pie ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dawn or dusk ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dj or live music ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fettuccine Alfredo or Spaghetti Marinara ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Early or late ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you want more or not ?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweat the small stuff or not?


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

berndy said:


> Do you want more or not ?


Definitely not from you.

Participate or ridicule?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry. got sidetracked.

Back to the original Question.

I prefer the mac-n-cheese which has  the most cheese.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Depends on the dish but usually short.  Current favorite Orecchiette.

Burbon or Scotch?

Oops missed the second page so I'm late.

Participate

Still the question remains, Burbon or Scotch?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Hank said:


> Depends on the dish but usually short. Current favorite Orecchiette.
> 
> Burbon or Scotch?
> 
> ...


I'm all over this one!!!!! Bourbon all the way!!!!

And yes Berndy, this is totally silly but fun, and can be very revealing about some people that you thought you knew.

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups or Snicker's Bar?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't like Bourbon nor Scotch I am a Cognac lover, prefer French over all others/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Stove top, Kraft, classic, with tons of black and red pepper


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups or Snicker's Bar?


I sometimes try to fool myself that snickers have nuts so they are better but in reality, Reeese's PB Cups!

Ribeye or NY Strip?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ribeye.

Cured, or uncured?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Assuming bacon and I got nothing here.  I'm thought uncured is for millennials afraid of ... whatever


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Uncured is a huge trend now.  Everything from bacon to hot dogs, sausage, etc.  I use Prague powder in sausage because it keeps the color fresh looking.  

Kielbasa - smoked, or fresh?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Smoked (although fresh can be quite a treat). 

Healthy or good-tasting?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

jake t buds said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want more or not ?
> ...


Depends on how passive aggressive I am feeling but usually

participate.

buttercream.... Italian or American...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

BrianShaw said:


> Smoked (although fresh can be quite a treat).
> 
> Healthy or good-tasting?


No such thing. Food is food. Only people can be healthy or unhealthy. I don't like to think of food in terms of good or bad. Moderation is the keystone to good health. Balance is imperative. But i believe all foods are healthy.

Hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It's not even a close one-hamburgers all the way.  I've been known to grill a burger in the middle of blizzard when I get a craving!!!

A bowl of Pho or a bowl of Ramen?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Pho. I'll have a stroke if I eat ramen.

Maple syrup or honey?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Big Mac or Quarter Pounder?


----------



## luis de vence (Jun 5, 2015)

Quarter pounder for a cheap thrill

lasagne or tacos?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

MillionsKnives said:


> Pho. I'll have a stroke if I eat ramen.


Why?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Luis de Vence said:


> Quarter pounder for a cheap thrill
> 
> lasagne or tacos?


Tacos.

Knives: carbon or stainless steel?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> buttercream.... Italian or American...


Italian! So smooth. Speaking of,

Jazz or Blues


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Blues. Speaking of...

blue cheese or cotija?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Blue Cheese

as to butter cream, isn't everything Italian better?

Beach Vacation or Mountain Vacation?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

easy peasy......beach

boxers or briefs


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's stick to food choices!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

flipflopgirl said:


> easy peasy......beach
> 
> boxers or briefs


What about option #3? Commando (actually, nowadays I'm a boxer guy)

A fresh off the vine, sun warmed, vine ripened tomato, or a fresh off of the tree, sun warmed fully ripened peach?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Coney island hot dog - 

blue cheese -

taco -

carbon core/stainless clad -

I'm listening to more jazz lately -

pulpo or calamari?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Pete, that is a diabolically impossible choice which is a pleasure to contemplate in the depths of winter.

Pork roast or pork chops?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Hank said:


> Pete, that is a diabolically impossible choice which is a pleasure to contemplate in the depths of winter.
> 
> Pork roast or pork chops?


Pork chops.

Rice or pasta?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

ChrisLehrer said:


> Pork chops.
> 
> Rice or pasta?


Pasta, angel hair with butter and parm.

bourbon from Heaven Hill family(Elijah Craig, Evan Williams)

Pork roast, what I call pork chops is actually thin sliced pork roast

single piece high carbon tool steel knives(not clad, Crucible or Bestar steel)

bowl of ramen with shrimp, beef, and pork and every veg under the sun, Pho is too hard to find around here

grilled 3 dozen hamburgers last Saturday night in the cold rain for son's 40th birthday

American style or European (1 oz espresso with 2 oz 1/2&1/2) style coffee??


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Coke.... only Coke (the real thing)

Apples: red or green?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Red as in Macintosh, Norther Spy.

Coke - USA, or Mexican?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

No coke at all.

Didn't know there was a difference.

I only know Northern European and Zambian coke and because I don't like it, they all taste the same

(I have to admit that coca cola is slightly more acceptable to my taste buds than pepsi)

Staying with that line of though:

Soft drink or fruit juice?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Depends on the juice so I say soft drink....

Pancakes or waffles....

mimi

Edit...juice.

Hey...I am a woman and allowed to change my mind.

It may even be in the Constitution someplace lol.

m.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Waffles! 

Wet brine or dry brine?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Wet brine or dry brine?


Dry brine!

Flying Dutchman or Animal Style?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Flying Dutchman or Animal Style?


You're definitely from California lol


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> You're definitely from California lol


Yes, that's like, right, dude! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

So.... Animal Style or Flying Dutchman?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Animal style

In-and-Out or Fat Burger


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Yes, that's like, right, dude! :lol:
> 
> So.... Animal Style or Flying Dutchman?


Totally. I'll go wth Flying Dutchman


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Baked.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Dry brine!
> 
> Flying Dutchman or Animal Style?


What does this even mean? Seriously, I have no clue whatever.

(And btw wet brine is better, so there.)


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Long

BBQ ribs wet or dry rub


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

ChrisLehrer said:


> French Fries said:
> 
> 
> > Dry brine!
> ...


Those are two choices on In-n-Out Burger's "secret menu". The posted menu is very sparse, those in the know are aware of many other option they will make if you ask. Animal Style is onions, cheese, pickles, mustard, and their sauce (hope I got that right) grilled into the burger. Flying Dutchman is 2 patties with cheese in between and nothing else. No bun, no toppings, nothing. Are you sorry you asked?

I'm an animal style guy myself.

Also In-n-Out over Fatburger, but I haven't had a Fatburger in years.

There is considerable debate in College Station, Texas, where my son is in school, about old stalwart Whataburger vs upstart In-N-Out. So for the Texans.

Whataburger or In-N-Out?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Whataburger Jr with cheese and mayo no mustard

Cornbread....sugar or no sugar


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Cornbread....sugar or no sugar


Ooh, there's even more division on this topic than a political one.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Ergh...you guys....
this isnt the first time ive seen, or participated in, this silly
forum game. But it is the first time Ive seen it turned into
a big discussion. Leave it to cheftalk. lol

The format is simple and dumb...but fun....
you answer the last choice, then below that you pose a new one.
One answer per question, more or less turn based. 
Thats the game. 
And going off on random associated questions is part of the fun. 
Sheesh!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ChrisLehrer said:


> (And btw wet brine is better, so there.)


Isn't a dry brine the same as a rub? I honestly have no experience with brines whatsoever, wet or dry, I assumed that meant rub - I suppose that's wrong.

Animal style burgers have their patty "mustard-grilled", meaning mustard is spread on the beef patty before the patty is grilled on the flat top. Then the whole thing is smothered in extra pickles, sauce and grilled onions. You can also order your fries animal-style. Flying Dutchman... now that's a joke, really. Never tried it myself but the name is fun.





  








Burger-B-Small-1.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jan 28, 2017











  








20090109fries2.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jan 28, 2017








And for the joke, I give you.... a double Flying Dutchman:





  








In-N-Out+Double+Flying+Dutchman.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 28, 2017


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Isn't a dry brine the same as a rub? I honestly have no experience with brines whatsoever, wet or dry, I assumed that meant rub - I suppose that's wrong.


First of all a dry brine is way better in my opinion and no it's not a rub. It can be a rub but the dominant component is salt. For an eye round roast I'll rub it with 4-5 tablespoons of salt, cover it and leave it in the fridge over night. I've done this with prime rib and pork loins and butts as well. Beautiful results. I'm not a fan of wet brines. Meh.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> Whataburger Jr with cheese and mayo no mustard
> 
> Cornbread....sugar or no sugar


cornbread has no sugar nor do hushpuppies

shorting or lard?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

lard

cake or pie

mimi


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

pie

earl grey or green?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Half & half or milk?

Powdered creamer or the flavored cow from Dow?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

half & half, if not available black

breakfast sausage links or breakfast sausage patties?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Patties, ale or lager beer


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> lard
> 
> cake or pie
> 
> mimi


P:IE !!!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Scott Livesey said:


> half & half, if not available black
> 
> breakfast sausage links or breakfast sausage patties?


LINKS,

COCOA or HOT CHOCOLATE ?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

MaryB said:


> Patties, ale or lager beer


 Ale

Porter or Stout?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

berndy said:


> LINKS,
> 
> COCOA or HOT CHOCOLATE ?


There's a difference, other than in name? Doesn't matter to me as long as it's rich and creamy and decadent!!!! None of that instant stuff-ever!!!!!


Hank said:


> Ale
> 
> Porter or Stout?


In general I prefer Stout, although I won't ever say "no" to a Porter if offered!

Duck-a breast cooked MR-to Medium with a beautifully rendered, crispy skin or a confit leg?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Duck breast all the way, although duck period, yes, yes, yes!

Lamb...rack or leg?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pete said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> > LINKS,
> ...


Cocoa is made with hot water ,cocoa powder and sugar.

Hot chocolate is made with hot milk/and or cream with chocolate .melted in to it.

Whipped cream can be added to both.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

cheflayne said:


> Duck breast all the way, although duck period, yes, yes, yes!
> 
> Lamb...rack or leg?


Rack if I only could afford it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> Duck breast all the way, although duck period, yes, yes, yes!
> 
> Lamb...rack or leg?


Rack!

Cake style or yeast style doughnuts?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

Koukouvagia said:


> Rack!
> 
> Cake style or yeast style doughnuts?


cake but only when fried in tallow

gin or vodka?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Hank said:


> Ale
> 
> Porter or Stout?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

MaryB said:


> Hank said:
> 
> 
> > Ale
> ...


Mary, if I ever get to England I'm going to seek out your place. Your cooking looks great and now a new beer to try!

wtr Vodka or Gin, I'll go with vodka since you can mix it with almost anything. But then again Mrs Hank thinks even Grey Goose it paint thinner ...

Sadly, I'm out of good questions.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Boxers or briefs?????


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> Boxers or briefs?????


Neither [emoji]128579[/emoji]

Jam or jelly?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Must be jelly 'cause jam don't shake like that.

Rice, or Orzo?


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike9 said:


> Must be jelly 'cause jam don't shake like that.
> 
> Rice, or Orzo?


Oooooh nice! [emoji]128521[/emoji]

As an Indo-Caribbean girl I have to say rice, I think ancestors would roll over in their grave if I didn't. A guilty pleasure is white rice though I usually opt for brown. Close enough, but not quite the same satisfaction. I've also fallen for Puerto Rican rice (gandules, some pork product, various seasonings, maybe culantro, yum!). I'm going to Puerto Rico in three weeks and I'll probably eat my weight in the stuff.

Hmmmmm I've debated this one myself, for bolognese, heavy whipping cream or milk?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

milk

rye bread seeds or no

mimi


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

hungrypanda said:


> BrianShaw said:
> 
> 
> > Boxers or briefs?????
> ...


Jam


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Have fun finding me in England LOL I live in Minnesota. I like craft beers and make a lot of my own.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> milk
> 
> rye bread seeds or no
> 
> mimi


seeds yes

Mustang or Camaro

plz state year model


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Black '67 Mustang Convertible 6L V8 

Tuscan or Roman cuisine? 

Sorry MaryB, no idea why I thought you were English


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hank said:


> Black '67 Mustang Convertible 6L V8
> 
> Tuscan or Roman cuisine?
> 
> Sorry MaryB, no idea why I thought you were English


Roman.

Water: tap, still, or sparkling?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Tap water if it would be drinkable.

Here it is not, so I go for still water even though I like sparkling water (just can't drink enough sparkling water to quench my thirst in the hot season)

Lemme think:

peanuts or crisps?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

65 mustang Shelby GT

Chips, patatas Fritas Caseras

Salmon or Sole?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Sole

Southern fried chicken or Korean fried chicken?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Korean FTW

Coffee - light roast, or dark


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Dark roast. Black no sugar. 

Harking back to hunting youth in Pennsylvania, wild turkey or Butterball?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

butterball, the one time I had wild turkey, i really couldn't tell the difference.

dark roast with cream

sparkling water/club soda.  one of the silliest orders I can remember hearing was 'Perrier and soda'

for BBQ sauce vinegar and pepper based or tomato and sugar based?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Scott Livesey said:


> butterball, the one time I had wild turkey, i really couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> dark roast with cream
> 
> ...


Tomato and sugar (brown or molasses)... but has to have chile in it too.

Back to turkey for a moment: dressing or stuffing?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Stuffing - I asked for "dressing" one time in NYC and got gravy.

Pickles - sweet, or sour?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> Pickles - sweet, or sour?


Sour!

Coffee: during the meal, or a the end of the meal?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

End of the meal, no doubt about that!


Whole fish or fillet?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Filet. I grew up eating whole fish, as in small fish like red mullets and anchovies. Always whole fish, I didn't know what a filet was until after college I'd say. But I didn't like eating whole fish, I didn't like dealing with so many bones for such a small amount of fish. And I can't tell you how many times I got a tiny fishbone stuck in my throat. Discovering filets was like a dream come true.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Filet. I grew up eating whole fish, as in small fish like red mullets and anchovies. (...) But I didn't like eating whole fish, I didn't like dealing with so many bones for such a small amount of fish.


Not sure about anchovies, but red mullets are the worst fish to deal with fishbones!! No wonder. I'm sure you'd have a vastly different experience if you eat a whole trout or a whole salmon.

In any case... what's your next "or" question? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Not sure about anchovies, but red mullets are the worst fish to deal with fishbones!! No wonder. I'm sure you'd have a vastly different experience if you eat a whole trout or a whole salmon.
> 
> In any case... what's your next "or" question? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Oh yeah the worst. But darn it those red mullets are so tasty.

Forgot to post a question you're right.

Octopus or calamari?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

While calamari is good I much prefer Octopus.  

Calzone, or Stromboli?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Mike9 said:


> While calamari is good I much prefer Octopus.
> 
> Calzone, or Stromboli?


That's a tough choice, but calzone.

Steak: rib eye or NY strip or filet mignon?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

BrianShaw said:


> That's a tough choice, but calzone.
> 
> Steak: rib eye or NY strip or filet mignon?


Rib eye, well marbled!

New England clam chowder, Manhattan clam chowder, or Maine clam chowder?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That's not a valid question. There is only one answer. Please post a valid question. Ha ha ha. Or add Rhode Island chowder to start a real food fight!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> milk
> 
> rye bread seeds or no
> 
> mimi


With seeds,.

If booth on Soup or Salad.

which one first ?


Koukouvagia said:


> BrianShaw said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough choice, but calzone.
> ...


Rib Eye.

Ragu or Prego /


Koukouvagia said:


> BrianShaw said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough choice, but calzone.
> ...


Rib Eye

Ragu or Prego


butzy said:


> Tap water if it would be drinkable.
> 
> Here it is not, so I go for still water even though I like sparkling water (just can't drink enough sparkling water to quench my thirst in the hot season)
> 
> ...


Peanuts.

La Choy or Kikkoman ?


butzy said:


> Tap water if it would be drinkable.
> 
> Here it is not, so I go for still water even though I like sparkling water (just can't drink enough sparkling water to quench my thirst in the hot season)
> 
> ...


Peanuts

La Choy or Kikkoman ?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Kikkoman if I had to choose, but I usually buy San-J tamari.

Wings - drumette or flat?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Koukouvagia*
> 
> Wings - drumette or flat?


The issue I have with 90% of the questions, like that one, is that I really want to answer BOTH!! Ok but if I _have_ to make a choice...

flat.

Galbi or Tira de Asado?

_(In English: Grilled short ribs: Korean or Argentinian?)_


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

French Fries said:


> The issue I have with 90% of the questions, like that one, is that I really want to answer BOTH!! Ok but if I _have_ to make a choice...
> 
> flat.
> 
> ...


The issue I have with 90% of the questions, like that one, is that I really _want_ BOTH!!!!

Can I have _tira de asado_ on a korean grill?

Bibimbap or Khao Pad Prik?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> The issue I have with 90% of the questions, like that one, is that I really _want_ BOTH!!!!
> 
> Can I have _tira de asado_ on a korean grill?
> 
> Bibimbap or Khao Pad Prik?


Bibimbap, hold the egg and sub noodles for rice.

Cabbage: red or green.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

BrianShaw said:


> Bibimbap, hold the egg and sub noodles for rice.
> 
> Cabbage: red or green.


BOTH! Ok red if I have to choose.

BTW I'm with your on Bibimbap. Really doesn't need the egg, and those thick gooey noodles are so much better than the rice. Do you get them from Oleego by any chance?

Pepper: black, white or mignonette (50/50 black and white)?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

mignonette


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

berndy said:


> mignonette


You now have to post your own question. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Pepper: black, white or mignonette (50/50 black and white)?


This one is easy - black. I find white pepper to have a very unappetizing odor.

Parsley or cilantro?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> This one is easy - black. I find white pepper to have a very unappetizing odor.
> 
> Parsley or cilantro?


Really? I LOVE white pepper. But best of all, I love mignonette: I fill my mill with half black half white, and mill on the food while cooking and after cooking.

Cilantro!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> I LOVE white pepper...
> 
> Cilantro!


I'm sorry but we can't be friends anymore lol

Seriously though, for the first time in maybe years I used white pepper today. I don't know why, I was making roasted cauliflower and just wanted to preserve the whiteness of the vegetable I suppose. It tasted great but again, the smell is horrible. It doesn't taste like it smells but I do prefer not to have to smell it. Anyone else smell white pepper?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm sorry but we can't be friends anymore lol
> 
> Seriously though, for the first time in maybe years I used white pepper today. I don't know why, I was making roasted cauliflower and just wanted to preserve the whiteness of the vegetable I suppose. It tasted great but again, the smell is horrible. It doesn't taste like it smells but I do prefer not to have to smell it. Anyone else smell white pepper?


Hahaha... well I just opened my little jar of pre-ground white pepper and smelled it, I think it smells amazing!! Go figure. I never really got that concept that I constantly find in older French cookbooks about using white pepper for white sauces and black pepper for darker sauces, to preserve the color. They taste so different, it's not like the only difference is the color! I don't mind seeing little black specks in my white sauces anyway.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

French Fries said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> > mignonette
> ...


II before but never got an answer to my question.

I'll try again,

Ragu or Prego ?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

berndy said:


> II before but never got an answer to my question.
> 
> I'll try again,
> 
> Ragu or Prego ?


We should only be posting questions about food. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> > II before but never got an answer to my question.
> ...


Ragu and Prego is food and not motor oil


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

berndy said:


> Ragu and Prego is food and not motor oil


I'll admit to purchasing these on occasion, but it doesn't really matter which one as by the time I am finished "doctoring" them and adding things they are so far from the original that it doesn't matter. I really just view them as a starter when I don't have time to make a long cooked sauce from scratch and I don't have any of my homemade stuff around.

Tortillas-flour or corn?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I stopped making my own tomato sauce since its cheaper to buy it and just like PETE said  doctor it up to my liking.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Pete said:


> I'll admit to purchasing these on occasion, but it doesn't really matter which one as by the time I am finished "doctoring" them and adding things they are so far from the original that it doesn't matter. I really just view them as a starter when I don't have time to make a long cooked sauce from scratch and I don't have any of my homemade stuff around.
> 
> Tortillas-flour or corn?


Tomato sauce like ragu or prego is one thing I could never buy. There is so much sugar in them, I really don't like sugar in my tomato sauce. What's the difference between doctoring up a prego and just using a can of tomato puree? Because I assume the doctoring part takes as much time as it takes to make a fresh little sauce. Not that I'm against all convenience foods but the flavor of ragu and prego reminds me of airplane food.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Corn tortilla's if I can get them

My question:

Do you boil rice with salt or without?


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

butzy said:


> Corn tortilla's if I can get them
> 
> My question:
> Do you boil rice with salt or without?


I boil rice with salt, my mother did, her mother did, and so I shall too. Typical of the Caribbean way we'd make rice more like how Americans make pasta, and for that we'd wait until the water came to a boil before introducing the rice. Nowadays I just wash the rice thoroughly (to remove any additional flour/starch/whatever is added so they're individual) then toss in my rice cooker with, you guessed it, salt.

Hmmmmm chicken livers or beef liver? (I


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

hungrypanda said:


> Hmmmmm chicken livers or beef liver? (I <3 liver, and also bad puns, apparently).


Chicken livers. Great, now I really really want some chicken livers.

Crab or lobster?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Crab! Dungeoness preferred [emoji]128523[/emoji]

When barbequing ribs, boil until tender then grill or grill only?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

grilled.....slow....

shanks- veal or lamb?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Peachcreek said:


> grilled.....slow....
> 
> shanks- veal or lamb?


Lamb!

Vietnamese Ice Coffee or Frappuccino?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> Chicken livers. Great, now I really really want some chicken livers.
> 
> Crab or lobster?







  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 11, 2017


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

French Fries said:


> Lamb!
> 
> Vietnamese Ice Coffee or Frappuccino?


While I will drink a Frappuccino on a very rare occasion, I don't see what all the hype is about them and overall, I'm not a big fan of iced coffee, but when I'm in the mood you really can't beat a Vietnamese Iced Coffee!!

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Pete said:


> While I will drink a Frappuccino on a very rare occasion, I don't see what all the hype is about them and overall, I'm not a big fan of iced coffee, but when I'm in the mood you really can't beat a Vietnamese Iced Coffee!!
> 
> Lemon or Lime?


Lime, if you have my arm twisted around my back, while holding my nose shut.

Oh whatever. Water board me. I'll still choose lime. Today.

Tomorrow might be different.

Brazil nuts or Walnuts?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Walnuts - I like Brazil nuts, but sometimes they have a musty taste to them.  Walnuts are more predictable and have more uses.  

Bloody Mary - Vodka, or Gin?


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike9 said:


> Walnuts - I like Brazil nuts, but sometimes they have a musty taste to them. Walnuts are more predictable and have more uses.
> 
> Bloody Mary - Vodka, or Gin?


Red Snapper. I enjoy good gin (Hendrick's is my go to) as there's a light sweetish herbal flavor that realty highlights the bright acidity of the tomato juice.

Doughnuts--cake or yeasted?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

hungrypanda said:


> Doughnuts--cake or yeasted?


Yeasted!

Chocolate - dark or milk?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Dark chocolate for me, when I do eat sweets. We've been together for 3 decades, and my wife still can't believe that if given a choice between a candy bar and a dill pickle, I'll take the pickle.

I don't do doughnuts, the best bagels in Utah are 500 feet from my front door.

Morimoto or Flay?

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

People go wild over milk chocolate, I prefer the dark stuff but I'm the same way, I don't dislike sweets but can only handle a tiny amount here and there. 


teamfat said:


> Morimoto or Flay?
> 
> mjb.


Hands down Morimoto. I don't understand Flay at all. Why must everything have chorizo and cilantro in it? I've been to Mesa Grill here in NY and didn't enjoy the food. Although I can't say I've had Morimoto's food but just watching him cook is a joy.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Definitely dark chocolate. Good unsweetened chocolate has an interesting fruitiness to it that I love. Cabernet Sauvinon or Pinot Noir?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cabernet Sauvignon or Pinot Noir? I like both, but drink Cab more so than Pino.

*Chardonnay - oaked, or unoaked?*


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Unoaked chardonnay, particularly chablis.

Roast chicken or chicken fricassée?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Roast chicken

Hollandaise or béchamel?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:


Koukouvagia said:


> Hollandaise or béchamel?


Béchamel!

Couscous or Tagine?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

French Fries said:


> Quote:
> 
> Béchamel!
> 
> Couscous or Tagine?


Not sure about this one. As I recall, couscous is a pasta, and a tagine is a cooking vessel:


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe he meant:

*Tagine - Couscous, or Rice? *


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I meant the name of the dishes.

Tagine:





  








Smchicktagine0001_1.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 27, 2017








Couscous:





  








e5a14f360e87259f6c2385f2a296802e.jpg




__
french fries


__
Feb 27, 2017


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

But you're showing tagine *served* on couscous - it was not cooked together. That couscous could have been rice for all intents and purposes.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I choose the bottom picture


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> But you're showing tagine *served* on couscous - it was not cooked together. That couscous could have been rice for all intents and purposes.


No. And I'm not even sure which of the two pictures you're referring to? Let me clarify:

I am not showing a tagine served on couscous. I am showing (pic 1) a tagine (that is not served on couscous or served on anything at all), then I am showing (pic 2) a couscous dish (which is served on couscous 'pasta', as couscous dishes are - hence their name).
A tagine is normally not served with couscous, let alone cooked together. A tagine is normally served with bread.
Couscous (the grain) is normally not cooked together with anything. It is cooked separately, even if traditionally the last (and normally 3rd) cooking of the 'grain' is done over the steam of the couscous broth, in a couscoussier.
Couscous (the dish) is ALWAYS served on couscous (the grain) as pictured before, hence the name of the dish, which it takes after the grain.
I use the word "the grain" losely, because that is the word my grandmother used to use to separate the couscous 'pasta' from the couscous 'dish'. Obviously couscous is not a grain, although it's made from a grain.
It took me way too long to post this because my spell checker really thinks I meant to say 'tagging' every time I typed tagine.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation @French Fries

Tangine, as I am not fond of couscous.

I have never used the cooking vessel, but I have always been fascinated by it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Lemme think:

Rump steak or fillet?


----------



## michellesaunder (Dec 8, 2016)

My boss is the chef, I'm just the marketer. I'd say that I prefer baked mac 'n cheese but it's just too time consuming to make so I usually just go with the box and stovetop method. Please don;t tell him I said that haha!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

It depends, I like them both


Pete said:


> berndy said:
> 
> 
> > Ragu and Prego is food and not motor oil
> ...


It depends. I like them both .


butzy said:


> Thanks for the explanation @French Fries
> 
> Tangine, as I am not fond of couscous.
> 
> ...


Rump steak

And now I'll ask

Prepackaged sliced cheese or cut to order at the Deli counter ?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Deli sliced to order... of course!

Brie or Camembert?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Brie, but a good one, none of that bland Trader Joe's industrial cheese!

Which leads to....

Cheese or dessert?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Brie, but a good one, none of that bland Trader Joe's industrial cheese!
> 
> Which leads to....
> 
> Cheese or dessert?


Dessert, I can't get accustomed to finishing a meal with cheese though I'm not against it. I just want something sweet.

Boxed lettuce (pre-washed) or loose lettuce?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Loose lettuce

I just don't like pre-packed, pre-washed etc stuff (although it can be handy at times)

Irish coffee or dom pedro?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Irish Coffee

Talking about beverages; Bourbon or Rye Whiskey?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Peachcreek said:


> Deli sliced to order... of course!
> 
> Brie or Camembert?


Came followe by mbert fist


Peachcreek said:


> Deli sliced to order... of course!
> 
> Brie or Camembert?


RIPE camembert. Brie only if imported.( love isle de France)


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Peachcreek said:


> Deli sliced to order... of course!
> 
> Brie or Camembert?


Could you please tell us why you think sliced to order should be preferred ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> Roast chicken
> 
> Hollandaise or béchamel?


d


Koukouvagia said:


> Roast chicken
> 
> Hollandaise or béchamel?


I depends what you are using it for ? two totaly different sauces?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Brie, but a good one, none of that bland Trader Joe's industrial cheese!
> 
> Which leads to....
> 
> Cheese or dessert?


Cheese for breakfast and dessert after dinner/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I prefer cheese sliced to order. First because I can get it sliced to the correct thinness. Second because I can buy exactly as much as I want. Third because I can exactly the the type or brand I want instead of buying whatever is pre-sliced. Fourth? They always give me a sample first!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Brie De Meaux is the Brie to try, imho.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Texas, Memphis or Carolina barbeque


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Carolina Smoke! Good god nothing makes me jump off a vegetarian diet faster than a plate Carolina Q. The scent of smoke on the meat is an intoxicating perfume. No sauce needed or wanted.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't forget to answer a question and then post a question


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Don't forget to answer a question and then post a question


Yes!

ice cream... cone or dish (or carton)

mimi


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

ice cream in a dish

Eastern North Carolina Bar-B-Que (tomato based sauce is for pasta)

Bar-b-Que sauce

Vinegar based or tomato/molasses based?


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh I get it, it's a game.

Vinegar based sauce.

Hash browns or grits?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Norcalbaker59 said:


> Oh I get it, it's a game.
> 
> Vinegar based sauce.
> 
> Hash browns or grits?


Hash browns!

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What is vanilla?

Iced tea...sweet or not?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Iced tea, unsweetened (with lemon)...

Rib steak or rib roast?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Rib roast.

Espresso or Cappuccino?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chocolate!!!

Cookies: Crispy or chewy?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Chewy!

Brownies or Blondies?


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

French Fries said:


> Chewy!
> 
> Brownies or Blondies?


Blondies, with butterscotch chips, yum!

Cheesecake, cream cheese or ricotta?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Cream cheese! And I've been dying to try a japanese cheesecake which are all the rage now.

Mustard: Dijon, yellow, or brown?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes!
Ice: Cubes or Crushed?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Crushed ice does NOT work in a gin and tonic.

Ramen or pho?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Pho !

And I will have 2 helpings /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Beans:

Tinned or dried (you know, soaking, cooking etc)


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Canned for convenience, but soaked if it's the main component - like Charro Beans, etc.

Ketchup - Sugar, or HFCS?


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

I prefer Heinz so I guess it's HFCS for me, Like everything in the Napa Valley, the burger joint in town is fou-fou and over priced. They have some crappy tasting natural fou fou ketchup in the dispenses for the tourists. But they hide Hienz behind and under the counter for us locals

Pico or salsa?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Heinz has an old school sugar based ketchup I had some last night on my tater tots.

Salsa - I like the saucy consistency.  

Popcorn - microwaved, or stovetop?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike9 said:


> Heinz has an old school sugar based ketchup I had some last night on my tater tots.
> 
> Salsa - I like the saucy consistency.
> 
> Popcorn - microwaved, or stovetop?


Stovetop, any day!!! Preferably popped in bacon fat.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pete said:


> Stovetop, any day!!! Preferably popped in bacon fat.
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?


Coke, every day!!! Preferably ice cold.

Keep playing this silly (but fun) game or stop playing?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Feb 5, 2017)

BrianShaw said:


> Coke, every day!!! Preferably ice cold.
> 
> Keep playing this silly (but fun) game or stop playing?


Keep

Tacos...hard or soft shells


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

McGreggor57 said:


> Keep
> 
> Tacos...hard or soft shells


Hard tacos! Love the crunch.

Yea it's silly but I'm sure it will die away on its own so let's play until it does.

Broccoli or Cauliflower?


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Koukouvagia said:


> Hard tacos! Love the crunch.
> 
> Yea it's silly but I'm sure it will die away on its own so let's play until it does.
> 
> Broccoli or Cauliflower?


Loco brocco, as my ex boyfriend's son would say. Tossed with olive oil, salt, and lots of freshly ground pepper then roasted at high heat yields a crispy favorite.

Hmmmm as I dine on some seafood salad, do you prefer krab salad, or crab salad?


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mike9 said:


> Heinz has an old school sugar based ketchup I had some last night on my tater tots.
> 
> Salsa - I like the saucy consistency.
> 
> Popcorn - microwaved, or stovetop?


Mike9, just check the ingredients list on the two bottles. One bottle is labeled Heinz; the other is Simply Heinz.

The ketchup labeled Heinz ketchup has HFCS. This is the type I normally buy since its the standard Heinz ketchup.

But then I cracked the bottle labeled Simply Heinz--it is sugar-based. This was the first time I've purchased Simply Heinz, but now that I know it's HFCS free, it will be the one I buy. Thanks for letting me know they make a HFCS-free ket


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

hungrypanda said:


> Hmmmm as I dine on some seafood salad, do you prefer krab salad, or crab salad?


I'm gonna get flack for this one but Krab, I prefer Krab! I mean I like crab and all, grew up on the chesapeake bay, went crabbing, and spent many afternoons standing in our kitchen on a chair screaming as a a few stray crabs escaped. Have sat around lots of pic nic tables covered in newspaper with a mallot and a beer, I religiously keep Old Bay in my cupboard and have eaten my share of crab cakes up and down the east coast. That said, I really enjoy krab sticks. Keep em around for my salads. I even order 1 kani sashimi (hehe) in addition to my glorious array of raw fish at sushi joints. I don't know why but I just love the stuff.

Tomato sauce - chunky or smooth?


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm gonna get flack for this one but Krab, I prefer Krab! I mean I like crab and all, grew up on the chesapeake bay, went crabbing, and spent many afternoons standing in our kitchen on a chair screaming as a a few stray crabs escaped. Have sat around lots of pic nic tables covered in newspaper with a mallot and a beer, I religiously keep Old Bay in my cupboard and have eaten my share of crab cakes up and down the east coast. That said, I really enjoy krab sticks. Keep em around for my salads. I even order 1 kani sashimi (hehe) in addition to my glorious array of raw fish at sushi joints. I don't know why but I just love the stuff.
> 
> Tomato sauce - chunky or smooth?


Chunky

No flack since you're talking about blue crab. For the 8 yrs I lived in NOVA, I never felt the love for blue crab. And that soft shell was one of the worst thing I've ever tried to eat. For me, crab is dungeness. Here in SF region, it ain't Thanksgiving without dungeness crab. Roasted with herbs, garlic, and butter.

Sushi or sashimi?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm gonna get flack for this one but Krab, I prefer Krab! I mean I like crab and all, grew up on the chesapeake bay, went crabbing, and spent many afternoons standing in our kitchen on a chair screaming as a a few stray crabs escaped. Have sat around lots of pic nic tables covered in newspaper with a mallot and a beer, I religiously keep Old Bay in my cupboard and have eaten my share of crab cakes up and down the east coast. That said, I really enjoy krab sticks. Keep em around for my salads. I even order 1 kani sashimi (hehe) in addition to my glorious array of raw fish at sushi joints. I don't know why but I just love the stuff.
> 
> Tomato sauce - chunky or smooth?


I would not be happy if I was served a crab cake made from imitation crab, but I have no problem with cold, "salad bar" salads made from the stuff, and I have to admit I really like Krab sticks dipped in cocktail sauce. Sure if I could afford to eat King Crab or Dungeness regularly I would, but I can't so I often make a late night snack out of a bunch of Krab sticks and cocktail sauce and it makes me happy.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Norcalbaker59 said:


> Chunky
> 
> No flack since you're talking about blue crab. For the 8 yrs I lived in NOVA, I never felt the love for blue crab. And that soft shell was one of the worst thing I've ever tried to eat. For me, crab is dungeness. Here in SF region, it ain't Thanksgiving without dungeness crab. Roasted with herbs, garlic, and butter.
> 
> Sushi or sashimi?


Sashimi -- properly otsukuri, though, if you ask me.

Pizza regular or thin crust?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thin crust!

Binchōtan or Mesquite?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends - Binchotan for Yakitori, but Mesquite for Brisket.

How do you like your eggs - sunny side up, or over easy?


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mike9 said:


> Depends - Binchotan for Yakitori, but Mesquite for Brisket.
> 
> How do you like your eggs - sunny side up, or over easy?


Neither! Cast iron skillet sizzling hot. Hot, hot bacon fat. Crack the eggs in and let the whites blister, crackle, and brown. Flip and crackle the other side. Toss the dried out yolk.

Then savor every bite of those egg white cracklings!

Toast or muffin?


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

ChrisLehrer said:


> Sashimi -- properly otsukuri, though, if you ask me.


You choose wisely Grasshopper


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Norcalbaker59 said:


> Neither! Cast iron skillet sizzling hot. Hot, hot bacon fat. Crack the eggs in and let the whites blister, crackle, and brown. Flip and crackle the other side. Toss the dried out yolk.
> 
> Then savor every bite of those egg white cracklings!
> 
> Toast or muffin?


I toss the whites.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

muffin

grits or polenta?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Grits

bacon - cured, or uncured?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike9 said:


> Grits
> 
> bacon - cured, or uncured?


Cured....and double smoked!!!

Cheetos-crunchy or puffy?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Crunchy by god!!!!

Red wine

Cab, merlot or old vine zin. Just considering California.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like a good cab,  buta good cab-merlot blend can be delicious.  I find old vine zin to be a bit jammy for my tastes.

Bratwurst - fresh, or smoked?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Fresh on the bun smoked in the casserole.

Green beans pole or bunch?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:
I love green beans, but I have no idea what this means??? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Quote:
> 
> I love green beans, but I have no idea what this means???


It's how they grow.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

ChrisLehrer said:


> It's how they grow.


 I had no idea what that meant either. So is that like the difference between a French green bean and the big thick green bean? If so, which is which? I like the French green bean.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The beans are nearly the same. The plant they grow on are different. Pole bean plants are indeterminate - they keep growing and growing and like to climb... on piles. Bush (or bunch) bean plants are determinate. The only grow so big and then somewhat stop growing. I'm sure there are minute differences based on variety but...

Now let's answer the question: which do you prefer?

green beans - pole or bunch.

Ha ha ha.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

OK, I'll help you out: bunch. 

Rum: dark or white?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

BrianShaw said:


> OK, I'll help you out: bunch.
> 
> Rum: dark or white?


Most definitely dark! So much more flavor and so much more variety to explore.

Keeping in the booze category- Martini or Manhattan?


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

That is REALLY tough since they are both fantastic but I will have to say martini.

Sapphire, up, twist, VERY cold.

Apple pie or chocolate tart?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

rpooley said:


> That is REALLY tough since they are both fantastic but I will have to say martini.
> 
> Sapphire, up, twist, VERY cold.
> 
> Apple pie or chocolate tart?


Apple pie, preferably with hot custard.

Breakfast sausage - links or patties?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Links...

For me, a pattie is a burger and not a sausage (but hey, that's just me)

Cabbage or sauerkraut


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Kimchee /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif or cabbage because it is sooo versatile

Hot cocoa...marshmallows or not?

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

butzy said:


> Links...
> 
> For me, a pattie is a burger and not a sausage (but hey, that's just me)
> 
> Cabbage or sauerkraut


But what do you use when you want to make a sausage egg and cheese sandwich on an english muffin? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't make them /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

The combination doesn't appeal to me and muffins are not really on the menu in continental europe.

Told you, it's just me.

To me a sausage is in a link, otherwise it it not sausage. It is (spiced) ground meat

So in your question (if I would really want to make it) it would be a ground meat/egg/cheese muffin.

By the way, why would you want a sandwich on a muffin?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

butzy said:


> I don't make them /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> The combination doesn't appeal to me and muffins are not really on the menu in continental europe.
> 
> ...


Where in Europe are you? I actually prefer links, but breakfast sausage in America is kind of a beautiful thing, it characteristically has sage in it and sometimes is even flavored with maple syrup. Small links and patties are both delicious though I do enjoy the links more because of the casing. The patties are convenient for sandwiches.

And english muffin is what the british may call a crumpet. It's not a sweet muffin. And breakfast sandwiches in the US are very popular. You can make an egg sandwich in a bun, a roll, a croissant, an english muffin, a bagel, a bialy,a biscuit, people even make them in tortillas and call them breakfast burritos. We are obsessed with them. They have egg which may be scrambled or fried, cheese and ham/bacon/sausage. People love them with ketchup too. Sometimes people roll up sausage links into pancakes. Breakfast behavior in America stands apart!





  








2021809.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 15, 2017












  








20120726-market-cafe-breakfast-sandwich-primary.jp




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 15, 2017












  








lp-promo-x2-sausage-egg-&-cheese-620x506.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 15, 2017












  








mcdonalds-steak-egg-cheese-bagel-best-worst-breakf




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 15, 2017












  








o-BREAKFAST-SANDWICH-facebook.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 15, 2017


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I hear you, but I am also teasing you a bit (just because I can, and this is not a real serious thread anyway)

I know exactly what you mean by a sandwich on a muffin, but I would call it a bacon and egg muffin, or bacon croissant.

A sandwich is 2 slices of bread with something in between, and if you are English, white bread without crust.....

It is all in the semantics /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

I am originally from the Netherlands, but I have been living in sub saharan Africa for the last 20 years or so.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It's all good [emoji]128522[/emoji] But now you know we Americans are serious about our breakfast sandwiches!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> And english muffin is what the british may call a crumpet.


English muffins and Crumpets are two different things, despite the similarities they don't taste quite alike. English muffins are closer to bread... crumpets are hard to describe but they're not crumbly like muffins... I've never seen crumpets in the U.S. but one can find English muffins anywhere. I can't imagine a breakfast sandwich made with crumpets though.... but maybe someone somewhere... wait... quick google... yes, sure enough, there is such a thing.

*Muffins:*





  








20131020-english-muffin-pizza-06.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 15, 2017








*Crumpets*





  








maxresdefault.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 15, 2017


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes they are different you're right, but it was the only comparison I could think of. Do the English even have English muffins? I find crumpets easily here. I even found some at Target last week.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Do the English even have English muffins?


Yes, except over there they're simply called "muffins". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

You mean the English don't dunk their crumpets in their tea!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif . . . /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

for the curious, a recipe of each. muffin: http://www.europeancuisines.com/England-English-Muffins which have a lightly kneaded dough crumpets: http://www.europeancuisines.com/England-English-The-Best-Crumpet-Crumpets-Recipe which use a thick poured batter. both use yeast as leavening.

Earl Grey or Jasmine?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> The beans are nearly the same. The plant they grow on are different. Pole bean plants are indeterminate - they keep growing and growing and like to climb... on piles. Bush (or bunch) bean plants are determinate. The only grow so big and then somewhat stop growing. I'm sure there are minute differences based on variety but...
> 
> Now let's answer the question: which do you prefer?
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian I learned something. I think of bunch beans as the ones served now days just heated through. Pole beans are flatter and cooked in bacon drippings until well done, these also have some shelled mixed in and called shelly beans.

any tea on ice no sugar.

Tomatoes Red, yellow, or purple?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

For eating- a red ripe tomato right off the vine and still warm. Simple deliciousness.

Cheddar- Wisconsin or Vermont?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Vermont though New York extra sharp is always welcome here.

Corned Beef - flat cut, or point cut?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Yes, except over there they're simply called "muffins". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Do the French order French toast and French fries? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Peachcreek said:


> For eating- a red ripe tomato right off the vine and still warm. Simple deliciousness.
> 
> Cheddar- Wisconsin or Vermont?


I like Irish cheddar hehe. But this has made me realized that I need to do a lot of research.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Do the French order French toast and French fries? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


In France, French toast is pain perdu (lost bread) and French fries are simply frites (which is really an adjective, short for pommes frites which is, itself, short for pommes de terre frites - so really we're calling them "fried"). I know you were just making a joke but I find the topic fascinating. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And just to chime in:

For us french fries are friet (from pommes frites) or patat (from patates frites) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

As @French Fries stated: Fascinating.....

Same as a Dutch pancake. Doesn't look anything like any pancake I ever had in Holland

I will leave the answer to the corned beef query to someone else as I don't know the difference between them.

I only know tinned corned beef and I don't like that at all


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

butzy said:


> And just to chime in:
> For us french fries are friet (from pommes frites) or patat (from patates frites)
> As @French Fries
> stated: Fascinating.....
> ...


I prefer point cut, texturally it's a bit better, but that doesn't mean I'm turning flat cut down. Or even tinned corned beef for that matter--in the Caribbean meat wasn't always easy to come by, so canned meet was often the go to. Some tinned corned beef fried up with garlic, onions, and habañero in a cast iron pan, then smushed and left to crisp up, flipped to crisp the opposite side, then sliced like pie and served with rice is a fond food memory.

What's your favorite coffee, something from "home" or international? I came back from Puerto Rico two weeks ago (almost didn't want to come back), and there was some weird alchemy where the coffee there was just perfect. Even the smallest convenience store in the rainforest had an espresso machine and a coffee was more like a latte, except even better. When I came back home my Columbian paled in comparison.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It's impossible to have "home" grown coffee because the only place in the U.S. where coffee is cultivated is Hawaii.  I have yet to settle on a perfect blend so I'm not good for answering this question, just wanted to say that all coffee drunk in America is pretty much international coffee.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Koukouvagia said:


> It's impossible to have "home" grown coffee because the only place in the U.S. where coffee is cultivated is Hawaii. I have yet to settle on a perfect blend so I'm not good for answering this question, just wanted to say that all coffee drunk in America is pretty much international coffee.


Thanks for the response, Koukou! Oh, agreed, hence "home" in quotation marks, my "home" coffee is from Colombia, I think I was more speaking to coffee product + process. There was something about the process that isn't domestic that was totally different. I brought back some beans from PR, same product, similar process, but the result wasn't the same. I think my question was more of a romantic question than a culinary question


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright, I rescind my former question and replace it with something more culinarily-based--handheld food.

Pasty, or Jamaican beef patty?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Not that I am a connoisseur but I do like my coffee so will chime in with my theory.

It is the water.

The closer you get to the ocean the more likely you will be drinking water that has been desalinated.

Same thing on ships (talking cruise but navy as well) when every square inch of storage is needed for other things like more paying passengers lol.

I don't like the taste for just drinking (bottled only in those situations) but IME it makes a superior cuppa joe...

To most people a bit of salt makes everything taste better as in less bland and I am most people and you may be in that category as well.

Pretty sure Puerto Rico (I wouldn't want to come home either ;-) depends on desalination plants for their water supply.

So there you go...

mimi

Don't feel bad if you think I am nuts...the fisherman and I argue re the above theory all.the.time.

Sometimes I let him win.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

m.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I live a quarter mile from the beach and my water sucks. Even the dog won't drink if it's over 24 hrs old.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> Not that I am a connoisseur but I do like my coffee so will chime in with my theory.
> It is the water.
> The closer you get to the ocean the more likely you will be drinking water that has been desalinated.
> Same thing on ships (talking cruise but navy as well) when every square inch of storage is needed for other things like more paying passengers lol.
> ...


Whoa, thank you mimi, that was incredibly insightful! I hadn't even thought of that factor. I'm chasing a taste, I guess I just have to go back. Oh darn.

And it's also very kind of you to let the fisherman win sometimes [emoji]128521[/emoji]

Chefbuba--whoa, your water must be intense! It perhaps is a little consolation living so close to the coast? I'm in the landlocked Midwest and sometimes I miss the charm of a coast.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Too much chatter, boys and girls... we are losing focus. What was the last question... ah... pasty!

Signature Burger: Whopper, Famous Star, Jumbo Jack, or Big Mac?


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Big Mac.

Eggs: omelet or poached?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Poached

Fried rice or steamed rice (when ordering take out)


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Koukouvagia said:


> Poached
> 
> Fried rice or steamed rice (when ordering take out)


Steamed, and white at that (one of the few times I allow myself white rice). I usually get a three pepper chicken dish (super hot, yum!) and the rice serves as a pleasant but neutral vehicle for all of those chilies!

I'm a fan of lobster rolls, but the ones in the Midwest make me a little sad (don't get me wrong though, I still eat them, just with some wistful thoughts of what I know could be). So for lobster rolls, mayo-based dressing or not?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

hungrypanda said:


> Steamed, and white at that (one of the few times I allow myself white rice). I usually get a three pepper chicken dish (super hot, yum!) and the rice serves as a pleasant but neutral vehicle for all of those chilies!
> 
> I'm a fan of lobster rolls, but the ones in the Midwest make me a little sad (don't get me wrong though, I still eat them, just with some wistful thoughts of what I know could be). So for lobster rolls, mayo-based dressing or not?


I assume that we are talking New England Lobster Rolls (chunks of lobster in some sort of dressing and stuffed into a bun or roll). If so, then I go traditional and say mayo based dressing all the way, with a little celery, for crunch and just a bit of onion, and maybe a few other seasonings, but not much, and then served in a New England style hot dog bun with the outsides toasted. There are probably better ways to dress it, to make the lobster stand out more, but then, to me, that isn't a Lobster Roll.

Mustard-smooth or grainy?


----------



## mikki donaldson (Mar 16, 2017)

Mac and Cheese is best when it's baked with a whole lot of cheese


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Mustard is not one of my fave condiments but if there is only grainy in the fridge I would put reg smooth yellow on the list....just more versatile in my kitchen.

Best candy....Easter or Christmas?

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Fig Newtons

But you got the last question wrong so let's try again

Best candy: EASTER. or christmas.


----------



## mikki donaldson (Mar 16, 2017)

Easter candy is my favorite... lots and lots of chocolate!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

BrianShaw said:


> Fig Newtons
> 
> But you got the last question wrong so let's try again
> 
> Best candy: EASTER. or christmas.


Hahaha I you mean I got the _answer_ wrong? To me it's Xmas candy. Well... to be honest I'm not much into candy. But as a kid we'd get a bunny shaped chocolate for Easter, and Santa shaped chocolate for Xmas. But on top of that for Xmas we got those, which are more fun!





  








revillon-chocolatier-noel-papillote.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 21, 2017












  








papillote-message-noc3abl.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 21, 2017


----------



## mikki donaldson (Mar 16, 2017)

No milk in my tea, please.  Tea with lemon and honey for me.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Mikki Donaldson said:


> No milk in my tea, please. Tea with lemon and honey for me.


FYI. To play you're obligated to ask a question when you answer the last question asked.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmmmm Jordan almonds or marcona almonds? I know Jordan almonds are a bit outdated, but as a kid I loved getting little packets of them at weddings. When I discovered they could be obtained outside of weddings (i.e. middle eastern stores here in Michigan), I went to town and never looked back at my teeth. I also love marcona almonds, a little olive oil, sea salt, and coarse ground black pepper and I'm a happy girl!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Jordan almonds, for sure! Typical wedding fare!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Marcona almonds for me!

Its Springtime!

Fiddleheads or Ramps?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Peachcreek said:


> Marcona almonds for me!
> 
> Its Springtime!
> Fiddleheads or Ramps?


I can't answer this question because I've had neither! Not easy to find but I'll be sure to check out the farmers market soon!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> I can't answer this question because I've had neither! Not easy to find but I'll be sure to check out the farmers market soon!


Never seen any of these at our farmer's market. Guess you have to live in the right area.... and go gather them yourself...?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Fiddle heads. 

More nuts: walnut or pecan.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

BrianShaw said:


> More nuts: walnut or pecan.


Ok I'll go pecan.

Reason is, where I'm from, walnuts is everywhere, so as kid I grew seeing it as a very common nut. Pecan, on the other hand, is rare and exotic (to me).

Rice noodle, or Orzo?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Rice noodle, just love the stuff

And to stay with rice:

Jasmine or Basmati?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Basmati

Peanut butter sandwich... honey or jam?

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Peachcreek said:


> Marcona almonds for me!
> 
> Its Springtime!
> 
> Fiddleheads or Ramps?


Ramps all the way!!!! I can't get enough of them in the Springtime and am looking forward to harvesting a bunch in a few weeks when it warms up enough, here in Wisconsin. I've got a place that is loaded with them!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Over cooked or under cooked?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

peachcreek said:


> Over cooked or under cooked?


Undercooked! I'm thinking meats, fish eggs, pasta, rice, vegetables.

Pasta with red sauce or white sauce?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Red. 
Peaches or pears?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Peaches.
Speaking of peaches.... cobbler.
Ice cream or commando?

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> Ice cream or commando?


Hi Mimi! What's commando???


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

To pizza: thick crust, like Chicago deep dish thick crust!
To peach cobbler: with ice cream. Always anything with ice cream.

Bourbon or Scotch?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

french fries said:


> Hi Mimi! What's commando???


Usually used to describe the absence of underwear.....


mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

alaminute said:


> To pizza: thick crust, like Chicago deep dish thick crust!
> To peach cobbler: with ice cream. Always anything with ice cream.
> 
> Bourbon or Scotch?


Scotch....
Rocks or neat?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree...
Dessert is not complete without ice cream.
2 scoops.

m.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> Scotch....
> Rocks or neat?
> 
> mimi


 Neat please.

Poundcake - sour cream or not?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Not.
Add sour cream and it is a cream cake (around my neck of the woods).
Still with the booze.... no food just to drink...
Red or white?

m.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> Not.
> Add sour cream and it is a cream cake (around my neck of the woods).
> Still with the booze.... no food just to drink...
> Red or white?
> ...


I recently made a pound cake without sour cream and it had a lightness (if pound cake can be light) that I appreciated. Missed the tang though.

Just to drink, white, Viognier at the moment, (following a Malbec bender this winter).

Milkshakes, malted or plain?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chocolate malted...lots of both.

Nerds or Gobstoppers?

m.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Never heard of ether. Looked them up and will pick red wine.

Red tomatoes or yellow


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> Nerds or Gobstoppers?


um....Gobstopers, of course.

Grass fed Filet or Mane Lobster?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Maine lobster of course!!! Because it means I'm in Maine! :smokin
Tomatoes? Red, warm off the vine.

Apple pie~ cheddar cheese or ice cream?


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

jimyra said:


> Red tomatoes or yellow


Fried Green....cornmeal crust


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

peachcreek said:


> Maine lobster of course!!! Because it means I'm in Maine! :smokin
> Tomatoes? Red, warm off the vine.
> 
> Apple pie~ cheddar cheese or ice cream?


Oooh that's a hard one. I dig apple pie with cheddar cheese though, thanks Midwest!

Hot tea--plain or with milk and sugar?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

hot tea with 1/2 & 1/2 and sugar. I still remember tea in Portsmouth, England, brewed with an espresso machine, thick and black as tar, mixed with 2 parts cream and lots of sugar.
Tomatoes are crazy here right now. red, yellow, orange, and purple, some less than a 1/2 ounce, some over a pound.
Blackberries or blueberries?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Blueberries!!

Mimosa or Bloody Mary?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

bloody Mary with stalk of celery, easy on the hot sauce
cobbler or pie?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm into thin crust, minimal ingredient pizzas these days.










Rib eye or strip?

mjb.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

NY Strip

Peaches or Nectarines?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Blackberries.

Blackberry cobbler or banana pudding?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know how that happened.

Peaches.
Peach cobbler or banana pudding?

m.


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

Banana pudding any day


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

maryestuart said:


> Banana pudding any day


And now you pose a question too.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

koukouvagia said:


> And now you pose a question too.


Uncertain weather reports had me at WM filling in my zombie apocalypse pantry.
Needed canned proteins and was faced with this choice...
Spam or Vienna sausages in barbeque sauce?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Uncertain weather reports had me at WM filling in my zombie apocalypse pantry.
> Needed canned proteins and was faced with this choice...
> Spam or Vienna sausages in barbeque sauce?
> 
> mimi


OT here...

Sorry spotty wifi today.
Forgot to mention... against my better instincts (Weather Channel was whipping up panic buying on a grand scale and I needed batteries) I got dressed and ventured out.
At 10 am a lot of the basics were already scarfed up water, bread and non perishables esp proteins like tuna and chicken ergo my above choice conundrum.
OBTW... I put a few of both in my basket along with a few other necessities like chips and salsa lol.
We use a water cooler delivery service and currently have 6 huge bottles on hand ( plus a couple of gennies to run it and the fridge and freezer and AC).

In retrospect TWC on site reporters should be spanked for scaring people into panic "preparation".
Fuel is now scarce and if you can find a source the price is kinda high.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep safe down there @flipflopgirl ! The reports are frightening.

I'd rather go with spam.

Salmon - cured or smoked?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

koukouvagia said:


> Keep safe down there @flipflopgirl ! The reports are frightening.
> 
> I'd rather go with spam.
> 
> Salmon - cured or smoked?


I do like both, but prefer smoked salmon (and then I prefer hot smoked over cold smoked)

Cole slaw - creamy or vinegar based?


----------

